# saskatchewan - Inverted Normand 82 and 92



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I have both for sale 
82 slightly used. $5k
92 brand new. Used 1 hour. $7800.00


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dumb question - I know, but a picture and a phone number would be helpful


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Kirby ent said:


> I have both for sale
> 82 slightly used. $5k
> 92 brand new. Used 1 hour. $7800.00


The 92" is a pretty good deal. I paid 9k and it was a demo.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Dumb question - I know, but a picture and a phone number would be helpful


Sorry. 
3065296699


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Road trip for @Jon Geer


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Road trip for @Jon Geer


Road trip for you and Ryan in the Jeep....I hear Saskatoon is beautiful this time of year


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Road trip for you and Ryan in the Jeep....I hear Saskatoon is beautiful this time of year


I'm bizzie...besides, he won't show.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Kirby ent said:


> I have both for sale
> 82 slightly used. $5k
> 92 brand new. Used 1 hour. $7800.00


The 82 inch is sold.


----------

